

European Leaders Reach Agreement to Resolve Greek Debt Crisis - ucaetano
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/14/world/europe/greece-debt-plan.html

======
tonyjstark
Didn't I get it or does the article completely leave out what Greece and the
EU agreed to? I, and that as a German, still think Greece needs to make some
reforms but the payback part will slow down their whole economy and many
people will suffer because of that. The pressure from Germany is to high
especially if you think about the fact that Germany never payed all their dept
(for example after WWII). Really strange that our minister of finance is so
strict about it since he was the guy that back in the days received 100000 DM
in an suit case and couln't remember from whom...

~~~
ucaetano
The article was written in the early hours after the agreement, before full
details were out. They did add the full text of the agreement. It is much
harsher than almost everything that Greece previously rejected.

